# DownEaster poly spreader review



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Got a chance to use our new 2yrd poly DownEaster V box. First off the instructions were well, a bit vague but got through it. They need a totally seperate set of instructions for each different unit. It helped if the page for the electric set up didn't stick to another page,lol. Installation was fairly easy and after I got all the right parts it worked out well. Back to the results....I only needed to put about 1 yrd though it but that yard spread very evenly and after adjusting the rear gate it was even better. It didn't leave ANY, yes ANY salt residue on the truck which surprised me, it was fairly quiet, the huge vibrator isn't hooked up yet but its double the size of a Karrier 080 unit so I'm sure it will do well. The adjustable spinner speed was great going down driving isles but when I cranked it up to full speed it through salt evenly and about 25-35ft to both sides. All in all so far so good. All that is left now is hook up the vibrator and have someone make a cover for it (one thing I liked about the Fisher V box) but for the difference in price I can make one he!! of a cover!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

brian,
what did it run you ? and you said the electric page stuck to another... is yours electric or hyd?
steve
PS did you get the Aux hyd figured out?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Glad you liked it. their factory is only 20 minutes from my house. i have a downeaster 10000 lbs dump trailer thats worth its weight in gold! your going to LOVE the vibrator once you get it hooked up!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mick76;1128750 said:


> your going to LOVE the vibrator once you get it hooked up!


Even the girls love the vibrator! LOL.

I've got the Fisher Polycaster that works well, but doesn't shoot 30ft on both sides tho


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

creativedesigns;1128762 said:


> Even the girls love the vibrator! LOL.
> 
> I've got the Fisher Polycaster that works well, but doesn't shoot 30ft on both sides tho


Neither does my 1500 Salty Dogg.I'm lucky if I get 10-12'.I'm going to try some kind of ******* steroid fix soon.Let us know more there Brian how she does?I was seriously considering that electric unit last year but money was tight so I went with the Doggy


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

my salt dogg 2yd shoots at least 20' to either side, maybe yours has an issue.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ProTouchGrounds;1128860 said:


> my salt dogg 2yd shoots at least 20' to either side, maybe yours has an issue.


Yes it has an issue,that spinner motor is simply underpowered.It also favors the driver's side.You're actually only the second person that said they were happy with the spread pattern.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1128504 said:


> brian,
> what did it run you ? and you said the electric page stuck to another... is yours electric or hyd?
> steve
> PS did you get the Aux hyd figured out?


Its dual electric and no the skid steer still has the issue. In fact now it has a starting issue, I'm loosing the prime and it takes forever to get it going. Last night we plowed and salted and it took them 2hrs to get it going. It goes into the dealer Monday. Luckily a Bobcat dealer mechanic was on a service call and was going right by me and did a quick look over and he said either glow plugs are going bad or the check valve for the fuel line is bad or just not there allowing all the fuel to drain out of the lines.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

creativedesigns;1128762 said:


> Even the girls love the vibrator! LOL.
> 
> I've got the Fisher Polycaster that works well, but doesn't shoot 30ft on both sides tho


I followed my guy around a lot last night just to make sure he was doing everything right and yeah, the salt had a nice even showering pattern at 20ft. I did adjust the rear gate but its only open about 3 inches off the drag chain (about half way). I think the fact that its on a 1 ton dump and it has the standard length shoot which looks like it sits up a bit more would let it shoot out further. IDK but it works very well, we have a whole 6 tons through her now,lol


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Arnie actually called me today (saturday morning..thought that was cool) to check on my inquiry after i read your post about the dual electric...looks like i will be getting one. did you get the flip up chute, was the vibrator extra? i didn't see it listed on the salter


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

xtreem3d;1129085 said:


> Arnie actually called me today (saturday morning..thought that was cool) to check on my inquiry after i read your post about the dual electric...looks like i will be getting one. did you get the flip up chute, was the vibrator extra? i didn't see it listed on the salter


On my Downeaster all you need to do if you want the shoot off is remove 4 bolts and the spinner and shoot assembly come off together. The vibe. is standard I believe. If you get one and need some quick help with the wiring pm me. Now that Ive done one its pretty easy to do.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Is this a new model this year? Sounds like a pretty nice unit.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Glad to see the unit we got you is working out well for you. Let me know if you think you may be interested in another unit down the road for your 06.All of the downeaster units that we have sold are doing very well. I love the stainless unit in my truck!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

If anyone is in the market for one of the poly units give me a call or pm. They are priced very well.


----------

